
Ask HN: Decent and cheap hosted email services? - mariushn
Most registrars (except Gandi) provide email hosting for an extra fee. What hosted email services do you use which cost less than $3&#x2F;mo?<p>From my research:
Zoho Mail https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com&#x2F;workplace&#x2F;pricing.html?src=zmail
free plan for 1 email, or $3&#x2F;user<p>OpenSRS seems to require a $95 fee to become a &quot;reseller&quot;, then $0.50&#x2F;email&#x2F;mo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;opensrs.com&#x2F;services&#x2F;hosted-email&#x2F;
======
anikdas
I have been using Yandex Mail [1]. It's free for unlimited users and 10GB/user
storage. Yandex is a Russian company. Unless you have a problem with that, I
think it's a pretty good solution.

[1]
[https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/](https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/)

~~~
mariushn
Looks great, thanks!

------
BrandonBradley
Zoho has a free plan for up to 5 users.
[https://workplace.zoho.com/orgsignup.do](https://workplace.zoho.com/orgsignup.do)

> 5GB/User, 25MB attachment limit.

> Web access only. Email hosting for single domain.

~~~
anikdas
No IMAP support for free plan any more. [1]

[1] [https://help.zoho.com/portal/community/topic/zoho-free-
tier-...](https://help.zoho.com/portal/community/topic/zoho-free-tier-pop-
imap-activesync-no-longer-free)

------
ioddly
I'm using pobox.com and pretty happy with it. I have the mailstore account
which is $50/yr so about $4/mo.

------
bwb
Google Suite is awesome for $5 a month? Why not go with one of the best for
only $60 a year

~~~
nigifabio
To avoid google I moved everything to Runbox.com they are awesome people the
business model is great (employers own the company), the price is pretty good
if your domain host multiple mails, and they are in a country where privacy is
protected. Linux friendly as well with all standard protocol, something
protonmail seem not to care

~~~
bwb
Why do you think Norway respects privacy?

